# Bismuth shells



## Sticknstring (Jul 22, 2015)

Hey everybody. Wondering if any of you have shot any of the bismuth shells and how you like them? Worth the price over steel? I have a Franchi elite 20 ga. That I picked up last year and have been loving it. I am thinking about ordering up some of the Boss Shotshells or some other brand of bismuth shells to shoot out of it. I would love to hear any opinions on the Boss brand specifically but if you have another brand you like better I would love to hear that too. Thinking about ordering up some #4’s and #5’s.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I see no reason to waste more money on anything other than steel. With the right load and choke and some patterning, steel shot works just fine for ducks. 

Now if we’re talking geese.....


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I loaded some #4 shot Bismuth for my 20 and it worked okay. It was for a snow goose hunt. At the end of the trip I came to the conclusion it wasn't any better than a 1oz of #2 steel. I've shot Bismuth in some vintage guns I have and it was nice to get those old safe queens out into the field again. But Bismuth was my only option. If you do give Bismuth a try I think you will find it's not the crutch you might be looking for.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Follow up 

Once you get past the mind set that its only a 20ga you will be pleasantly surprised. Your pointing a natural born killer! Its more snappy, points quicker and less recoil for a follow up shot. Those of us that have played with the 20 have had a hard time putting them down. I was so surprised how hard the 20 hits! I swear it hits harder than a 12 but I know it's not possible. Every friend of mine that shot my 20 has bought one. They can't believe how sweet they are to shoot. I'm not the only guy on here that has made the big switch to the 20. Experiment with some different steel loads, chokes and try some patterning you will find the right combo for you. 

Point the 20 confidence and bang away. You are going to love it!


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

I bought 2 cases of the Boss loads this spring. 3" 2 shot and 2 3/4 5 shot. I just finished patterning them and the 5 shot is going to be deadly on ducks out to 40 yards and the 2 shot out to 50 for geese. I use pallets with 3/4" plywood over it to staple my papers to and at 50 yards the 2 shot blows right through the plywood and several years ago I patterned 3.5" blackcloud BB's and they had very little penetration at 50. I shot a few eurasian doves this weekend with the 5 shot and a Briley LM choke and it just smokes them. I'm going to Cold Bay, Alaska in late November and I wanted an option for the heavy shot that the guides insist on and this is much cheaper.


----------



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

The only reason I would spend money on bismuth is to shoot an older gun that can't shoot steel. As has been said... proper patterning and shot testing makes the difference, not to mention becoming a good shot through practice.


----------



## Sticknstring (Jul 22, 2015)

Thanks for the opinions guys! I couldn’t decide on just one shell so I ended up ordering a bunch of different shells to pattern over the next couple of weeks. I got some steel, some Boss bismuth and some of the Heavy Metal mixed shells. I’ll see how they pattern and the. Give them all a real life test on some ducks.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Sticknstring said:


> Thanks for the opinions guys! I couldn't decide on just one shell so I ended up ordering a bunch of different shells to pattern over the next couple of weeks. I got some steel, some Boss bismuth and some of the Heavy Metal mixed shells. I'll see how they pattern and the. Give them all a real life test on some ducks.


The twenty gauge with 2 3/4", 3/4 ounce of 4s is fine for ducks. I never spend more than $7-$8/ box.


----------



## fatbikehunter (Nov 16, 2019)

I agree with paddler but if you're hunting going away birds like pheasants in areas that require non-toxic they are a better alternative than steel. I use Kent Bismuth #5 in those situations and they work well. randywakeman.com has a good comparison article bismuth wars 2020


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

This pic is what Bismuth is all about. I have no affiliation with Boss but I love this ad. Old classic guns, old wood calls, old camo and old guys.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

JerryH said:


> This pic is what Bismuth is all about. I have no affiliation with Boss but I love this ad. Old classic guns, old wood calls, old camo and old guys.


Old waxed cotton jackets, too. Probably Filson.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Paddler/Jerry,
Hey, I wear a Filson pheasant vest.
Are you trying to tell me something about my age!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

I believe your in that early 1960's vintage? Its not so bad:smile:


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Very close, 1968.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

shaner said:


> Very close, 1968.


I graduated high school when you were 2 years old. How did you retire before me?


----------

